# Retinning old school cookware?



## travelchick (Jul 27, 2004)

I have some old dehillerin pots that are in pretty nice shape on the outside but need retinning.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to who might do this in the Southern California area?

I'd really rather not send out. These were SUCH a find and I'm desparate to try them out but would prefer a new layer of tin first.

Thanks


----------



## brreynolds (Apr 26, 2001)

I had a couple of antique copper pans that I decided to put back into circulation, and wanted to get them retinned. I didn't find entries in the yellow pages for "retinning," but I found an entry either for silverplating or resilvering (I forget which), and discovered that places that do that kind of work often, maybe even usually, can do retinning.


----------



## travelchick (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks, I will start looking


----------



## ambrosiafood (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks. I have some old copper pots that need re-tinning. I will look for these places.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2004)

bridge kitchenware in NYC does retinning. they have a website now. i believe they charge by the square inch.


----------

